

Debian 7.0 named - Uncle_Sam
http://www.h-online.com/open/news/item/Debian-7-0-named-1072569.html

======
tptacek
Someone could add one word to this title and render the article superfluous.

------
shrikant
_Debian release names are taken from characters in the Toy Story movie
series._

Wow, okay, that never struck me!

(Debian 7 will be called "Wheezy", in case there are folks who don't want to
click thru to read a single word..)

~~~
RossM
I love the fact the unstable branch is called Sid :)

------
caf
The actor who voiced Wheezy, Joe Ranft, died in a car accident in 2005. Cars
and Corpse Bride were both dedicated to him.

------
leif
_Finally_. Can't tell you how long I've been waiting for the Wheezy release.

~~~
apgwoz
Agreed! He's been sitting there.all penguiny for years!

------
shard
The first thing that came to mind when I read Wheezy was "The Jeffersons", and
wondered if it was a "moving on up" reference. (Upon Googling I see that
Louise's nickname was actually spelled "Weezie".)

------
tyler_ball
The first thing that comes to mind when I hear Wheezy has to be Wheezy F.
Baby, aka <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lil_Wayne>

------
nnutter
The question is, 'Will this name still make sense in ten years when it is
released?'

Joking! Don't flame. All hail Wheezy!

